# High end, Composite damascus Knife Sets.



## WillC (Nov 10, 2013)

Planning some projects for Early 2014.
I have this one worked out in my head, it was a help to draw the patterns on paper.
......the twisty bits are not drawn exactly as would be but you get the idea....













These will consist of a laddered san mai piece as an edge weld. The core will be my super damascus mix @ 63hrc, the welds will be very fine and cross the edge, Perpendicular to the ladder.
Then we have a basket weave in 01/15n20,cs70 and pure nickel. Then several bars of high contrast twist, making up a turkish section to the spine.

I figure these will involve making 5 or six different billets of damascus, which will be forged out and combined for each knife. Quite a juggling act:eek2:

The geometry that will really suit these blades I think is a double bevel rather than fully convex faces. It will be subtly hollow grinding above the bevels, so the spine will be thick but will cut very well due to the geometry.

I hope there will be a custom knife block, made up in mosaic wood pieces to match the damascus. 

Its all much easier to draw than to make though:laugh:


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 10, 2013)

I couldn't say it better, Todd. Absofreakinlutely Wow.


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 10, 2013)

You've got our attention Will!


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 10, 2013)

I am absolutely confident that this will be a stunning proof of your craftsmanship. To perfectly honest, I am leaning more toward the cleaner designs - probably saw too much Bauhaus stuff in my youth  - so it might be a bit busy for my personal taste. But I am sure people fill fight over these.

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 11, 2013)

big sigh! shakes head in disappointment!


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 11, 2013)

The biggest problem with what you are proposing is that I won't be able to afford it!


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 11, 2013)

That is crazy!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 11, 2013)

Wild!

Looking forward to seeing these designs come to life.


----------



## erikz (Nov 11, 2013)

Really nice idea, but I'm afraid my wallet's too small for this...


----------



## apathetic (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow, can't wait to see how that comes out!


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 11, 2013)

erikz said:


> Really nice idea, but I'm afraid my wallet's too small for this...



Yep, not gonna even ask how much these go for . . . but I can admire from afar.


----------



## hobbitling (Nov 11, 2013)

So that concave grove behind the bevel is almost like a fuller on a sword. Is that for looks, or is it structural?


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 11, 2013)

You know what they say...if you have to ask, you cant afford it. 
They sure look awesome. 
My fingers are twitching.


----------



## WillC (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Guys, I had no idea drawings would create such excitement. I had better be able to pull them off now! 
I think you have to think of work like this as investment pieces  although of course they are designed as the best of everything I can do including edge steel, geometry and cutting performance.
Regarding the hollows above the bevels. Check out my first project like this the composite cleaver. It is a feature of the geometry in reducing friction behind the bevel. It is more subtle than sword fullers, think large radius hollow on the back of single bevel. It does not take much to create the right effect but its there. These geometries will be different to the last cleaver though as the hollows go allot further in that case with smaller bevels. These will have taller bevels, and very slightly convex, then slightly hollow ground above that to the spine.


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 11, 2013)

Crazy awesome. I cant wait for the WIP thread for these. 
Investment is right. 
I wish I had taken my own advice and bought everything of yours I could a few years ago when it was priced just a bit over the cost of materials.


----------



## Nasr (Nov 11, 2013)

This will be one helluva WIP thread
would you consider one off pieces as opposed to full sets?


----------



## WillC (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes , as I will be making materials for the set that will work.....I'll drop you an email, Nasr.
It also looks like I have a backer for at least one 3 knife set like this one maybe a slightly different or expanded line up. So this is going to happen! :bliss:


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 12, 2013)

Will you are a crazy man.


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 12, 2013)

Great looking stuff. I too would love a WIP thread with lot's of pictures!


----------



## WillC (Aug 14, 2014)

I have made a start on these now, at least the damascus ....§will be putting up the beginnings of the WIP later


----------

